# What tip alternative do you like?



## superlaura (Jun 17, 2017)

I never have any cash on me. I always pay with my card or phone wherever I go. So about tips: What tip alternatives do you like?
I always give some fine Belgian Chocolate to my driver since I'm from Belgium and have tons of it anyway in my flat. Do you appreciate that or not? I know it's not money or of much value but it always gave me a good conversation with my driver so far.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

superlaura said:


> I never have any cash on me. I always pay with my card or phone wherever I go. So about tips: What tip alternatives do you like?
> I always give some fine Belgian Chocolate to my driver since I'm from Belgium and have tons of it anyway in my flat. Do you appreciate that or not? I know it's not money or of much value but it always gave me a good conversation with my driver so far.


Chocolate works for me.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Anything that can be resold for cash later on. . One dude offered me one of his home made customized hash pipes. Nice art work actually and he was justifiably proud of it. Didn't take him up on his offer. Wish I would of now. Could of sold it to the drug house at the end of my street. $10 minimum at least.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

There is no alternative for $$$


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm always down for food or the occasional stop when my pax ask you want anything inside? I will never turn that down.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I do take compliments seriously and I will always give 5 stars for doing such.

And as mentioned, I also like pax offering snacks.


----------

